# Flock of four + 1



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

*A King on a Swing*



*Soterion finishing a molt*



*A pair of hen friends*



*Mashed boiled egg feast time*





*Samara loves the camera so she get's an extra shot*



*Don't look now Solomon but that big grey dude is sneaking up to ask a King..."whatcha doin"*





*Thank's for looking....*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How wonderful to see my favorite "Royal" budgies in all their glory and the beautiful Shiloh as well!

King Solomon certainly looks as though he knows he is the true monarch of the flock. *


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your birds Randy!

They're gorgeous and looks very healthy of course.
What kind of bird is the grey big dude?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Didoushkaya said:



Thanks for sharing your birds Randy!

They're gorgeous and loo very healthy of course.
What kind of bird is the grey big dude?

Click to expand...

Dee,
Since Randy's logged off for the evening, I'll answer for him.  Shiloh is a white-faced gray mutation cockatiel.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I love your little flock!  
Shiloh is such a funny spy :spy:
I love Samara's coloring--Cobalt violet? 
It's great to see pictures of your birds, I see Soterion is looking as pretty as ever  And Solomon certainly seems to be keeping a watchful eye on everything


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Dee,
> Since Randy's logged off for the evening, I'll answer for him.  Shiloh is a white-faced gray mutation cockatiel.*


Thank you


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

YEEES! That's what I'm talking about (in my Ed McMahon Tonight Show intro) - It's the King of Swing, the Rumbler of the Jungler, the Ayatollah of Rockin' Rolla, heeereee's...King Solomon and The Righteous Jonahflock!:clap: 

Just awesome dude, just awesome! Btw, for some wacky perception that only the Jedikeet can possess, Solomon looks kind of like John Belushi on the bottom pix. Just throw a mod hat on him and Shiloh and they could pass for Jake and Elwood, the Blues Brothers!


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

Jedikeet said:


> Solomon looks kind of like John Belushi on the bottom pix. Just throw a mod hat on him and Shiloh and they could pass for Jake and Elwood, the Blues Brothers!


Oh my that is so right. How do you do that? What a gift!


----------



## MascaraRabbit (Jun 6, 2015)

You've got the most beautiful birds! I love Samaras bright blue plumage :loveeyes: How did you get your birdies to eat eggs? My budgies refuse to even go near it! My conures however, are all over it.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Your birds are beautiful!! really stunning and I am always happy when I see them! The king looks like he wants to make some statements, though


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Awesome pics, it's great to see your beautiful flock Randy! Thanks for updating on them.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Aww such a cute flock of birds. I love the 'whatcha doin' shot


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

YAY I love seeing your stunning flock Randy. they always look so happy and regal. Shiloh is definitely maturing into a lovely looking bird also.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*They are just beautiful, Randy! And the picture of Shiloh creeping up to Solomon is priceless, lol!*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *How wonderful to see my favorite "Royal" budgies in all their glory and the beautiful Shiloh as well!
> 
> King Solomon certainly looks as though he knows he is the true monarch of the flock. *


Thank's Deborah. The King has matured, and he does seem to rule the roost. He is the only one of the budgies who stand's his ground most of the time when the big grey fellow get's too close. He has even given him a few monarch peck's...all out of love of course...



Didoushkaya said:


> Thanks for sharing your birds Randy!
> 
> They're gorgeous and looks very healthy of course.
> What kind of bird is the grey big dude?


Thank you Dee. Solomon is the only one completely out of molt right now, so they are not looking their best. My camera skill's are limited too...

Big grey is a cockatiel, which you know by now...



FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Dee,
> Since Randy's logged off for the evening, I'll answer for him.  Shiloh is a white-faced gray mutation cockatiel.*


Thank's for having my back Deborah...



StarlingWings said:


> I love your little flock!
> Shiloh is such a funny spy :spy:
> I love Samara's coloring--Cobalt violet?
> It's great to see pictures of your birds, I see Soterion is looking as pretty as ever  And Solomon certainly seems to be keeping a watchful eye on everything


Thank you Starling. The King does pretty much rule that room.
Soterion is ratty from the molt, that's why no closeup.
Samara is a skyblue normal with DF violet...my camera, and camera skillz do her no justice at all...



Jedikeet said:


> YEEES! That's what I'm talking about (in my Ed McMahon Tonight Show intro) - It's the King of Swing, the Rumbler of the Jungler, the Ayatollah of Rockin' Rolla, heeereee's...King Solomon and The Righteous Jonahflock!:clap:
> 
> Just awesome dude, just awesome! Btw, for some wacky perception that only the Jedikeet can possess, Solomon looks kind of like John Belushi on the bottom pix. Just throw a mod hat on him and Shiloh and they could pass for Jake and Elwood, the Blues Brothers!


Thank's Nick. I think your Belushi assessment is spot on....



MascaraRabbit said:


> You've got the most beautiful birds! I love Samaras bright blue plumage :loveeyes: How did you get your birdies to eat eggs? My budgies refuse to even go near it! My conures however, are all over it.


Thank you, the budgies all came from Lindsey...
As far as the egg's go, I cheated. I bought bird's that were already introduced to egg and eating it regularly...my tiel never had it, and he must have figured the budgies eat it so why not...



despoinaki said:


> Your birds are beautiful!! really stunning and I am always happy when I see them! The king looks like he wants to make some statements, though


Thank you Despina...
The King has been making a statement lately. Him, and at least one other budgie, have heard Shiloh say "whatcha doin" so much, they have started to mimic it...


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

aluz said:


> Awesome pics, it's great to see your beautiful flock Randy! Thanks for updating on them.


Thank you. My pleasure, just wish I had your camera skill's...



Niamhf said:


> Aww such a cute flock of birds. I love the 'whatcha doin' shot


Thank You niamh. The minute that tiel get's out of his cage he is looking for the green guy, and start's calling, whistling, and talking to him...



Pretty boy said:


> YAY I love seeing your stunning flock Randy. they always look so happy and regal. Shiloh is definitely maturing into a lovely looking bird also.


Thank you Cathy. They alway's seem happy....



eduardo said:


> *They are just beautiful, Randy! And the picture of Shiloh creeping up to Solomon is priceless, lol!*


Thank's Dee, it is funny to watch Shiloh. He is really infatuated with Solomon...


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*What does Solomon think of Shiloh's obsession? LOL*


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

My!!! Those are some gorgeous birds you have there, Randy! I can see why they are the Royals! Look to be relaxed and healthy and happy, too! Love the photos of the getting right in to their egg food...


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank You niamh. The minute that tiel get's out of his cage he is looking for the green guy, and start's calling, whistling, and talking to him

Hahathats so funny - unrequited love is just the worst:S


----------



## AnnaLou (Apr 1, 2015)

Pure cuteness :loveeyes:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

eduardo said:


> *What does Solomon think of Shiloh's obsession? LOL*


Funny you ask...Solomon started the whole thing by hanging out real close to Shiloh's cage and getting him to whistle for him. The rest of the crew paid him no mind at all but not Solomon. Same when Shiloh is out of the cage, the other's avoid him and will fly away if he tries to get to close, but not him, he tries to stand his ground everytime and will peck at Shiloh to back him away a little. I think they would be pretty good pal's in a cage by themselves...



jrook said:


> My!!! Those are some gorgeous birds you have there, Randy! I can see why they are the Royals! Look to be relaxed and healthy and happy, too! Love the photos of the getting right in to their egg food...


Thank you Judy, they are almost as pretty as your's....

They do like the egg, compliment's of my breeder's stellar practices...



Niamhf said:


> Thank You niamh. The minute that tiel get's out of his cage he is looking for the green guy, and start's calling, whistling, and talking to him
> 
> Hahathats so funny - unrequited love is just the worst:S


It is more mutual then ol Solomon let's on...



AnnaLou said:


> Pure cuteness :loveeyes:


Thank you AnnaLou, glad you think so...


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Very fun to see the relationships between your birds, especially Shiloh and His Majesty - at once poignant and hilarious! Love them all, and am praying for their recovering health.*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you sister, your prayers mean much to me...:hug:


----------

